# Eisangeln



## trolljenta (10. Februar 2007)

heute war bei uns in der nähe ein Eisangelwettbewerb und da mussten wir natürlich hin. Fand ich richtig klasse was da los war! Es waren ca 150 - 200 Teilnehmer (schwer zu sagen weil der See gross war und das sich verteilt hat) und es war bei strahlendem Sonnenschein super Stimmung! Und wer denkt, da sassen nur ein paar Kerle rum irrt sich gewaltig! Vom kleinen Kind bis zur alten Oma war da auf dem Eis alles anzutreffen. Viele waren mit der ganzen Familie da und überraschend viele Frauen, die im Wettbewerb mitgeangelt haben. 

Hier mal ein paar impressionen von heute mittag... 

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/6766/img4476xd4.jpg

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/127/img4487ke8.jpg

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/421/img4466yv6.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/5420/img4480iw9.jpg

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/2/img4498ta5.jpg

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/5567/img4503ho5.jpg

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/1843/img4518zj6.jpg

http://img47.*ih.us/img47/5567/img4523aq4.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/1051/img4528tn4.jpg

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/1691/img4490on8.jpg

http://img47.*ih.us/img47/3463/img4543bk4.jpg

Trolljenta


----------



## grasi (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

Schön das Du die Info reingestellt hast. Auch super Bilder.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

wo war es denn kalt genug dafür??


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> wo war es denn kalt genug dafür??


 
Ich denk in Norwegen, weil das Thema unter *Angeln in Seen und Flüssen Norwegens*  eingestellt wurde |wavey:


----------



## trolljenta (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

na klar in Norge, bin ja meistens hier  Wenn es um die Frage geht, wo in Norge es kalt genug dafür war, dann würde ich sagen momentan geht das mit dem Eisangeln eigentlich fast überall hierzulande. Das heute bei mir war in der nähe von Jessheim, ein Stück nørdlich von Oslo

Trolljenta


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

ups habsch net geshen tut mia leid^^


----------



## Seehaeschen (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

Schöne Bilder. Seehase war heut auch wieder, leider aber etwas spät. So gab es nur paar kleine Minisaiblinge. Die Norweger hatten wohl größere. Waren vorigen Sonntag schon mal da zum Testen war aber auch nicht erfolgreich. Nun ja, die Saison hat ja erst begonnen. 
|wavey: Seehaeschen


----------



## Kunze (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

Hallo ihr Zwei!

Danke für die schönen Fotos. :m #h


----------



## Tomasz (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

Schöne Fotos#6 .
Da ist ja wirklich mächtig was auf dem Eis los gewesen. So viele Leute habe ich in Berlin/Brandenburg bisher nur im letzten Jahr zum Schlittschuhlaufen auf der Rummelsburger Bucht gesehen. Da war auch richtige Volksfeststimmung. Aber das meine Mutter oder gar die Oma irgend wann mit zu Eisanglen gekommen wäre#d . 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## trolljenta (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

das fand ich auch besonders klasse, dass es eben wirklich so ein gemischtes Publikum war, quer durch alle Altersklassen und auch ein sehr ausgewogenes Verhältnis was Frauen und Männer anging. 

Trolljenta


----------



## heinzrch (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

Tolle Bilder - was gäbe ich drum, wenn ich das mal machen könnte (bei uns hier).
Wenn ich dir sage, daß Eisangeln bei uns hier im Norden Bayerns (Mittelfranken) komplett verboten ist, wirst du es mir vermutlich kaum glauben wollen - aber es ist leider so.... ( verstehen kann und muß man es nicht, wie so vieles bei uns in Deutschland)


----------



## Fishaholic (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

|good:

|gutenach


----------



## ollidi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

Wunderschöne Bilder. #6
Auch der, von Dir angesprochene Schnitt durch alle Altersklassen, ist wirklich super. #h


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eisangeln*

#6 Tolle Bilder #6 

Ich glaube immer noch, das Eisangeln in Skandinavien bei deutschen Angeln völlig unterbewertet ist. Es ist wirklich traumhaft, sich beispielsweise über Weihnachten/Silvester in eine "verschneite Hütte" einzumieten, die Ruhe, die trockene Kälte und den richtigen Winter zu genießen. Und natürlich auf dem zugefrorenen See auf Barsche, Forelle, Saiblinge etc. eiszuangeln.

Grüße,
Margaux 




heinzrch schrieb:


> ... Eisangeln bei uns hier im Norden Bayerns (Mittelfranken) komplett verboten ist ... ( verstehen kann und muß man es nicht, wie so vieles bei uns in Deutschland)


 
Wirklich unglaublich...#d


----------

